
The Slippery Search for Creativity - prostoalex
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/the-slippery-search-for-creativity/#!
======
tabtab
The bottleneck is vetting and implementing well. There are plenty of ideas
floating around. People love to volunteer creative ideas. When a HackerNews
post recently asked, they got flooded with them. (I suggested "dynamic
relational" as the Next Big Thing.) And sometimes it just requires luck for
something to catch on.

~~~
afpx
Ideas do not necessarily translate into creativity. All Humans have ideas.
But, extremely few ideas are creative.

Most ideas are like monkeys tapping on a keyboard - that is, it doesn’t take
much to propose ideas that ‘bend, break, and blend’ (as the one author
describes the process). Children do those things well, but children rarely
create. Creativity requires things like bounding, insight, awareness,
extrapolation, and intuition among other things. And, the truly creative
person usually knows that what they’re doing is the ‘creative’ thing to do.

------
truculation
_> The Beatles, one might argue, found the perfect middle ground — familiar
enough to want to sing and dance along; dangerous enough to rattle parents._

Heh. Whether you think the sexual revolution was good or bad, whether you
think the Beatles had anything to do with it or not, it's a remarkable fact
that parents thought their music dangerous at the time.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
To be fair, they did publish a song about LSD, a _drug_ that had only recently
become popular, as I understand it.

~~~
shanghaiaway
Beatles would not have become popular if they had not incorporated themes of
drugs, sex, etc.

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
Not sure... The Beach Boys seemed squeaky clean at the beginning of their
recording career. By the time Smile and Pet Sounds came out, I think people
knew about their drug taking (great albums!!!) but many who know their early
work have never heard "Our Prayer" for example. I think they got their fame on
the G-rated stuff and were able to push genre boundaries later. I think it's
the same with The Beatles, although I'm not positive- hard to imagine a time
when people were not familiar with Sgt Pepper and The White Album...

